# RAF Daws Hill Dec 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello all, 


I visited this site at Xmas and it was a very nice little mooch to be honest. I visited solo and spent about 3 hours looking around and didn't see anyone whatsoever. I did however hear movement of cars/vans and saw loads of demolition vehicles on site. It looked as if Demo had already started in some places.

A little history:

An important part of US defence in the United Kingdom in the 1980s, the station was occupied by the United States Navy. It was home to a peace camp in 1982–1984.

Following a review of Ministry of Defence properties in the south-east of England, the station closed in 2007 and the site was sold to a property developer in 2011.
Pine Trees at Daws Hill Lane is a new development of 441 new homes from Taylor Wimpey West London sensitively designed homes suitable for all types of buyers from first-time buyers to busy families. 

On with some photos  Ill add afew edited photos at the bottom of the report.


RAF Daws Hill by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Daws Hill by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Daws Hill by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_4611 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Daws Hill by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Daws Hill by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Daws Hill by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Daws Hill by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Daws Hill by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Daws Hill by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Daws Hill by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Daws Hill by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Daws Hill by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Daws Hill by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Daws Hill by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Daws Hill by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Daws Hill by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


RAF base by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


RAF base by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Abandoned RAF base by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

ANd my fave photo from the place was my first shot i took at sunrise 


RAF base by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Thanks for looking 

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 31, 2014)

Nice to see some alternative shots of this place - thanks for sharing


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 31, 2014)

last three shots look stunning, good report matey!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 31, 2014)

Great report there mate..last shot is certainly a winner.always liked the look of this place.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks all for the comments  Yeah, that last shot of mine is my fave one from there. The light reflecting off the windows looked nice


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 31, 2014)

Like everyone says the last shot is a belter and thanks for showing.


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 1, 2015)

Really enjoyed this, corridor shot is my favourite but last one is stunning too.


----------



## oldie (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey, i saw this thread posted on a reunion site on facebook. I lived there.
The bunker is down kennedy rd and is an amazing site to see. You can't see much from the outside except blast doors and entrances to the real underground bunker. I have been in there approx 3-4 times. The last time i was in there i guess the marine embassy security was training because there were literally thousands of simunitions laying around.

I could draw you a map of the compound if you have the urge to have a look around?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

oldie said:


> Hey, i saw this thread posted on a reunion site on facebook. I lived there.
> The bunker is down kennedy rd and is an amazing site to see. You can't see much from the outside except blast doors and entrances to the real underground bunker. I have been in there approx 3-4 times. The last time i was in there i guess the marine embassy security was training because there were literally thousands of simunitions laying around.
> 
> I could draw you a map of the compound if you have the urge to have a look around?



Hi! Thanks for the reply to my thread. Yeah, I know where the bunker is, there was abit of activity that way when I went tbh, so I left it. Its not really worth a revisit unless of course, the bunker is def open lol. Thanks very much tho for the offer. Bet its awesome down there tho


----------



## oldie (Jan 7, 2015)

there is also another area to explore, if you are at the school and you look towards the front of the base, just look left and through woods is eaker estates. take that road all the way down and there is a small building with a helo-pad at the bottom of it.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Aha! I saw the Estate but never saw the heli pad! Thank you


----------



## Zedstar (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice set there mate, should have hit this one myself by now.....fear it's gonna be a bit late now &#55357;&#56862;
Oh and yeah that last shot is the one !!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 11, 2015)

Zedstar said:


> Nice set there mate, should have hit this one myself by now.....fear it's gonna be a bit late now &#55357;&#56862;
> Oh and yeah that last shot is the one !!



Much appreciated. From reading a report this morning on another forum where they visited this month, it would be best to stay clear of this now. IF of course, anyone does decide to go, just be careful. Reports saying that security have been upp'ed as demo is now in place and with all the equipment/vehicles on site theyare very protective it seems. 

I also know of someone else that went not too long after me, and they had secca waving poles at them and about 4 police cars turned up.


----------

